# My recent Ebay win



## fhdavid52 (Sep 7, 2003)

Just won this on Ebay recently. It is new and sealed. I paid $20.50 for it plus $10.00 shipping. It was listed under the wrong category, and there was no mention of slot car track, or electric racing in the title. The seller may even have beileived it was some sort of diecast hotwheels since that was the category it was listed under. I found it because I typed in Mattel T-REX revenge into the search. I have a set that is used but pretty well beat up, and I was looking for an upgrade.


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

Great Deal, brand new and shipped for $30 total wow!


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

Always good when the seller lists it incorrectly.

Nice win!


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Awesome Find.:thumbsup:
I started checking misspellings too.I've found alot of Cugars That way. lol


----------



## fhdavid52 (Sep 7, 2003)

I picked up a bunch of Action Man 40th Anniversary figures ( like GI Joe) for minimum bid, because the seller spelled Action Man incorrectly.


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice find!! And a nice price..


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

fhdavid52 said:


> I picked up a bunch of Action Man 40th Anniversary figures ( like GI Joe) for minimum bid, because the seller spelled Action Man incorrectly.


is that like the old "Capt. Action"....

kind of a cross between G.I.Joe (orig) & "Capt. Scarlet" from gerry/silvia anderson's pupetmation???

Bubba 123


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Not bad at all! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## dabeon (Jan 5, 2013)

It's cool... I don't remember this set in Spain.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Anybody ?....*

I had a neighbor kid back in the late 60's who had action figures that were about half the size of GI Joe... I think they were called Bulldogs? There were a few different characters with tuffy goofy names. Anyone have those?


----------

